# Smoke Vault 24"



## podevil (Nov 24, 2007)

I took the advice and located a Smoke Vault 24" today!
I got it at Gander Mountain...$299.00 with a stainless steel Front door and stainless gas panel..It also came with an extra rack for seafood and Jerky..
The fit and finish on this unit was incredible..it went together perfectly!
Everything on it is heavy duty, and it is a much more stable unit than the GOSM, which we looked at at the local Walmart..The only thing that I have to complain about is the grease they use to protect the stainless steel..It is really hard to get off...Thanks to DeejayDebi and others for their help...Ribs and a brisket this weekend!
Podevil


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, thats going to be my next smoker. You made a good choice.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 24, 2007)

Man! ... that is a lot prettier than my CCSV .... and also cheaper ... ya lucky dog!

Enjoy friend!


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 24, 2007)

love my smokevaultand i'm sure you will 2


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW that's pretty! They didn't have the stainless doors when I bought mine.  It's also cheaper than  bought mine for! Good deal!

Your going to love it! You won't belive the food you can pack in that thing! WOOO HOO!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






One thing ... when smoking at higher temps like around 300 the handle does get hot! keep a dishrag handy!

I love it!


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

Excellent!  My Smoke Vault is identical to yours and I also got mine at Gander Mountain for the $299 price!  It's almost too pretty to use...but I have managed to get beyond that thought


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW! I guess we have one about 180 miles from here in NY. To bad they don't seem to do mail order. Porbably a good thing for me though


----------



## cman95 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice looking unit. I wonder if my little financial adviser would care if I had 3 smokers????


----------



## squeezy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmmm! mine can't understand why I have four ... so I guess I'll have to forget that one ....


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 24, 2007)

Podvil,
     Looks like a great unit. Congratulations! By the way, does it have double walls?


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 24, 2007)

Aloha,  Does anyone know of any vendor that would ship one of these to Hawaii?


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

I do not know if any of these are in Hawaii or if they ship to Hawaii, but here is Camp Chef's site with their dealer locator page.  Hope this helps

http://www.campchef.com/dealer_online.html


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

If you cannot locate anyone that will ship to you, I would contact Camp Chef directly and tell them of your problem.  I cannot imagine why they would not try and accomadate you by maybe shipping one directly from the factory.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that's a real purdy unit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...now put some meat in it , get it dirty and show us some q-view pics


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Amazon.com maybe? Not that cheap though!


----------



## farqart (Nov 28, 2007)

Found a place on the net that sells the 24" Smoke Vault for $249.00. They can ship it and shipping costs appear to be very reasonable. The place is located in north central Michigan (near Bay City). 

The picture of the unit shows the "black door model". I know that all of Camp Chefs' 24" newer models has the stainless steel door and they stopped making the black door one. It's possible that the picture on the internet is just old and needs to be updated...I don't know...

Heck with $50 less than Gander Mountain's price, that'll sure eat up some of the freight costs now matter where you ship the unit. Here's the link:




FARQART


----------



## bassman (Dec 19, 2007)

Sportsmens' Warehouse has a few left. The 24" is $219.00. I also have a $10.00 off coupon and three gift certificates totalling $160.00. Looks like I'm real close to having a Smoke Vault!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BTW, their regular price was $279.00.

Keith


----------



## emtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, that's a good looking unit! If I had run across one of those first I may not have built my homemade electric rig. 

Happy eating.


----------



## bassman (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay, you talked me into it!!  I just finished putting together my new Smoke Vault 24 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I picked it up at Sportsmans Warehouse.  It was on sale for $219.95 plus they gave me another 5% off because I showed them my VA medical card (?).  

Do you use the chips and chunks or the finer stuff designed for the Little Chief smokers?  I'm looking forward to trying this baby out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .                                                         Keith


----------



## ron50 (Dec 23, 2007)

I use chunks with mine.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 23, 2007)

i use the finer stuff,seams to smoke easier at lower temps.


----------



## bubba t (Dec 24, 2007)

...how does the ccsv handle in cold outdoor temps?...


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 24, 2007)

i did a batch of venison bacon last wk , it was abought 20 deg out and handled it quite well. just ran it a little hotter than norm.but i do think i may be starting to have regulater problems.i might have to replace mine am having a hard time keeping a flame at all.twards the end of my cook i had to switch tanks about 3 times. it was reall strange id switch and burn good for 1/2 hr and lose pressure switch again and burn good again .almost like it was 40below with tanks freezing up any ideas?


----------



## bubba t (Dec 24, 2007)

...I can't imagine having freeze up problems that warm... I'm with you thinking the reg may be having grief....I've had that same thing happen before.
   If you have one to steal off another rig, it would be a quick check.


----------



## footfault (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't know if they ship to Hawaii, but Amazon has them for $265 with free shipping.  You just have to inspect it carefully for possible damage during shipment.  My first one had several dings.  When I contacted Amazon to report that is was damaged they shipped a new one immediately and paid for the return.


----------

